# My newest addition Rebel



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

The chance came up to get a beautiful puppy from a great gal so I jumped on it!Meet Rebel.He's already fitting in nicely here,except he absolutely HATES his crate lol.He is adba reg,we plan on, hopefully, doing wp and confo with him.Thanks for looking!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Here's two more!


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

man he's cute!! Guess he's gonna have a new GF in a couple weeks!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks!And yep he'll have a new gf that he can never come in contact with!lol.She'll be his long distance gf.lmao


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Very Cute and Congrats! What are her bloodlines?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Sadie!I don't have his ped yet and I'm terrible with remembering details on things (i chalk that up to having too much recreational fun when I was younger lol).If I'm remembering correctly from when I looked at his ped it was TNT,falin,......dammit I'm trying to remember.lol.Hopefully Jessie will chime in here and tell more.lol


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

dixieland said:


> Thanks!And yep he'll have a new gf that he can never come in contact with!lol.She'll be his long distance gf.lmao


 I dont want to overwhelm you.. are you sure you want to put yourself through all that separation


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Thanks Sadie!I don't have his ped yet and I'm terrible with remembering details on things (i chalk that up to having too much recreational fun when I was younger lol).If I'm remembering correctly from when I looked at his ped it was TNT,falin,......dammit I'm trying to remember.lol.Hopefully Jessie will chime in here and tell more.lol


Oh ok they are like OFK dogs basically TNT bred dogs I hope she works out for you they should make great pull dogs! Congrats


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

aw! Looks like he's fitting in nicely! Congrats on getting him.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What a handsome little dude. 

I am getting serious puppy fever over here. I think I might need to look into adding a new dog soon...


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What a cute little imp!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

He's beautiful!!!  Good luck with it all


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

OMG I love him , love those moo moo dogs. He has such a sweet face on him. Those pics with your son are precious looks like they will grow to have a special bond .


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Congrats, beautiful little pup you got there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow handsome pup ! Can't wait to see pictures as rebel grows


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Carriana said:


> What a handsome little dude.
> 
> I am getting serious puppy fever over here. I think I might need to look into adding a new dog soon...


I think you need a new puppy too!

Very cute new addition and congrats!


----------



## RenicDobe (Jul 28, 2011)

love him!!! I think Rebel and my pup Revel need to be buddies!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

He's super cute, Dixie!


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

looks like hes fitting in great! i hope you guys are enjoying him... belle is hating her crate right now too..lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That first photo is great! Two handsome guys!!! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cute lil pup... CONGRATS!! Best of wishes~ 

I like the looks of him a lot.. He should be a looker!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Sooooo cute! Congratulations!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

HeavyJeep said:


> I dont want to overwhelm you.. are you sure you want to put yourself through all that separation


I know right?!I gotta be kicking myself right now thinking about having two pups!!They can play together while pups but I definitely wouldn't want these two mating.Not the right lines to cross together.


Sadie said:


> Oh ok they are like OFK dogs basically TNT bred dogs I hope she works out for you they should make great pull dogs! Congrats


Thanks sadie!


ThaLadyPit said:


> aw! Looks like he's fitting in nicely! Congrats on getting him.


thanks Bev!


Carriana said:


> What a handsome little dude.
> 
> I am getting serious puppy fever over here. I think I might need to look into adding a new dog soon...


thanks!I've had puppy fever for a while now


HappyPuppy said:


> What a cute little imp!


thanks!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

BastienBully said:


> He's beautiful!!!  Good luck with it all


thanks!


angelbaby said:


> OMG I love him , love those moo moo dogs. He has such a sweet face on him. Those pics with your son are precious looks like they will grow to have a special bond .


Thanks!yea he seems to have a special bond with Chayton,they are like two peas in a pod.I love moo moo dogs too.


kg420 said:


> Congrats, beautiful little pup you got there.


thanks Krystal!


ames said:


> Wow handsome pup ! Can't wait to see pictures as rebel grows


Thanks ames!


American_Pit13 said:


> I think you need a new puppy too!
> 
> Very cute new addition and congrats!


thanks Holly!I'm getting another one but I'm sure I'll be pulling my hair out afterwards!lol


RenicDobe said:


> love him!!! I think Rebel and my pup Revel need to be buddies!


Thanks!And yep I think they look very much alike,and I swear I had forgotten that your pups name was Revel when I named him Rebel!lmao


pitbullmamanatl said:


> He's super cute, Dixie!


Thanks Lauren!


circlemkennels said:


> looks like hes fitting in great! i hope you guys are enjoying him... belle is hating her crate right now too..lol


We sure do enjoy him.He's a bit hard headed though.He still chases after the cats after they've already put him in his place several times.lol 


Elvisfink said:


> That first photo is great! Two handsome guys!!! Congrats on the new addition.


Thanks for the kind words!


Firehazard said:


> cute lil pup... CONGRATS!! Best of wishes~
> 
> I like the looks of him a lot.. He should be a looker!


Thanks Stan!Hopefully the judges in the future will like the looks of him too!


MamaTank said:


> Sooooo cute! Congratulations!


Thanks!!


----------

